# Long hard labor?



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

It looks like my rat has been in labor for 3 hours. She is laying hunched over and cleaning herself time to time, ive also found her on her side. I am kinda worried about her, so do u have any advice?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Wait.
Be patient.
Keep an eye on her.
that's all you can do.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> Wait.
> Be patient.
> Keep an eye on her.
> that's all you can do.


Ok and thank you for all the advice, it’s really helped!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Ok and thank you for all the advice, it’s really helped!


I'm glsd if it helped.
Keep us updated.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> I'm glsd if it helped.
> Keep us updated.


Ok I will!


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks for the update - Just wanted to put it out there that she could be having complications. That would be terrible, and definitely not trying to stress you out but if she‘s been in what seems to be heat for that long, I think it’s a possibility. Where are you in relation to the cage? If you’re too close, she might actually have a lot of stress from that which can lead to complications


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Ok I will!


Did she have them?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, please let us know. I hope she's okay


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Updates are needed by many.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Did she have them?


No sadly not, I don’t know what’s going on.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Updates are needed by many.


Nothing happened yesterday, she’s just acting like nothing happened now.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> Thanks for the update - Just wanted to put it out there that she could be having complications. That would be terrible, and definitely not trying to stress you out but if she‘s been in what seems to be heat for that long, I think it’s a possibility. Where are you in relation to the cage? If you’re too close, she might actually have a lot of stress from that which can lead to complications


Well Im sitting on the bed just in case she needs assistance, and her cage is a little further away from the edge. Is that to close?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Is she moving around a lot trying to get comfortable? Breathing heavy? All signs of labor. She might have them tonight while you are asleep. Seems that happens to me every time I'm waiting for a dog/cat/goat/horse to give birth lol.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Is she moving around a lot trying to get comfortable? Breathing heavy? All signs of labor. She might have them tonight while you are asleep. Seems that happens to me every time I'm waiting for a dog/cat/goat/horse to give birth lol.


ok thank you! That gives me hope


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

If they're not out by tomorrow, something may have gone wrong and she might have reabsorbed the babies.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

If she's not giving birth by tomorrow .... she needs to see a vet.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Updates?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

yikes, it's been 3 days?


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Updates?


Yes! It seems she either reabsorbed them or was just in pain if she’s pregnant.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Yes! It seems she either reabsorbed them or was just in pain if she’s pregnant.


oh gosh, how long have you had her?


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> oh gosh, how long have you had her?


Hm... Maybe about 4 months 


RatCrazyGirl said:


> oh gosh, how long have you had her?


I also think it was a false call, because she just did signs of heat (wiggling her ears ect) so I put her back in the cage with the male to hopefully have little baby’s ratties running around!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

lol that last bit was a little confusing.. so she isn't pregnant, and you put her back in the male, and what babies are running around lol? also is the male neutered...


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> lol that last bit was a little confusing.. so she isn't pregnant, and you put her back in the male, and what babies are running around lol? also is the male neutered...


 Oop- sorry, she’s not pregnant and I’ve been wanting to take care of little rats and a pregnant mother so I put her back in with the male (He’s kinda neutered, he had a mess up and nearly died from it, so he still has 1, prefer not to say lol.) there’s a chance she can get pregnant.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Oop- sorry, she’s not pregnant and I’ve been wanting to take care of little rats and a pregnant mother so I put her back in with the male (He’s kinda neutered, he had a mess up and nearly died from it, so he still has 1, prefer not to say lol.) there’s a chance she can get pregnant.


Ohh got it. thanks for explaining!! Oh my, I'm glad he is ok though!! Now I'm scared, what went wrong? i am going to neuter my boys soon...


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Ohh got it. thanks for explaining!! Oh my, I'm glad he is ok though!! Now I'm scared, what went wrong? i am going to neuter my boys soon...


Well I know the doctor who neutered him (I partly work there) He’s kinda old and very shaky but he did his best to neuter him, but he was left with one still intact! We took care of him and he’s fine now, it’s like it never happened (which I’m glad about, I personally thought he was gonna die)


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Are you trying to breed them? Have the parents been health checked? Are you prepared for babies?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

First of all, it’s fantastic that every rat’s okay! But if I were you, I would not be breeding two rats just to have babies. Good breeders study breeding and genetics for a while and sometimes learn from other breeders, and they know what genetic combinations don’t work. Correct me if I’m wrong, but it seems like you’ve done little to no research on breeding itself. If you want to raise babies just to raise babies, don’t risk the mother’s health to get your way. Instead, you can adopt an already pregnant rat and raise her babies with her. That way, at least you’re not forcing the responsibility of babies on your mama rat.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> First of all, it’s fantastic that every rat’s okay! But if I were you, I would not be breeding two rats just to have babies. Good breeders study breeding and genetics for a while and sometimes learn from other breeders, and they know what genetic combinations don’t work. Correct me if I’m wrong, but it seems like you’ve done little to no research on breeding itself. If you want to raise babies just to raise babies, don’t risk the mother’s health to get your way. Instead, you can adopt an already pregnant rat and raise her babies with her. That way, at least you’re not forcing the responsibility of babies on your mama rat.


Oh sorry, I’ve acually done lots of research and it’s not just to have baby’s, I’m sorry if I’ve made a wrong impression or if I seem rude!


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Why did you have him neutered in the first place? If it was because of hormonal aggression then you should not breed them. I know we can’t stop you but I would not recommend going forward with trying to breed them. Maybe see if you can get a lady friend for your girl rat and a boy friend for your male rat instead.

Also, what about the blood you found in her bedding? Are you sure she is healthy? Pregnancy can absolutely take a toll on rats and I would hate for something to happen to your rats.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

_Rat_Girl_ said:


> Oh sorry, I’ve acually done lots of research and it’s not just to have baby’s, I’m sorry if I’ve made a wrong impression or if I seem rude!


No no, that’s great! Sorry for making assumptions, just wasn’t sure.


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> No no, that’s great! Sorry for making assumptions, just wasn’t sure.


It’s fine! And I put them together because I don’t think they could get pregnant because he was neutered. I don’t really want her to get pregnant and I doubt they can do it’s a good thing


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ratsbian said:


> Why did you have him neutered in the first place? If it was because of hormonal aggression then you should not breed them. I know we can’t stop you but I would not recommend going forward with trying to breed them. Maybe see if you can get a lady friend for your girl rat and a boy friend for your male rat instead.
> 
> Also, what about the blood you found in her bedding? Are you sure she is healthy? Pregnancy can absolutely take a toll on rats and I would hate for something to happen to your rats.


They can’t get pregnant and I don’t want them to, I was just over reacting thinking “Omg she might be pregnant, but how!” But he’s been neutered I was just not thinking LOL. Also the blood was where I had a scratch and forgot about it, and so I thought it was from her. Sorry for making you think I was a bad owner!


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh no, I wasn’t trying to say that you were a bad owner! I’m glad that things are all good with your rats! 😊


----------



## _Rat_Girl_ (Apr 8, 2021)

ratsbian said:


> Oh no, I wasn’t trying to say that you were a bad owner! I’m glad that things are all good with your rats! 😊


Thank you for thinking about my rat kindly! Most of the people who know my rats hat them.


----------

